# Why is there no longer interest in the Film Club?



## Brian G Turner

*Film club*

So...it's about time we had ourselves a film club (US: movie club) - where we set a few days over which we watch a specified film and then discuss it after. We can revisit old classics, ones we haven't seen, and generally explore film as a medium for sf/f in its broadest possible sense.

  I would also like to create special theme nights - for example, 1920s horror classics, 60's B movies, etc.

  This thread is to invite suggestions for the first film night: Saturday October 16th (or thereabouts).

 I'm going to personally suggest "Lost Boys", partly because it's a classic worth revisiting, but also because there's the newly released 2-disc DVD.

 Feel free to use this thread to nominate titles - I'll close this thread within 7 days, after which we'll have a vote on the titles suggested - all very much in the model of the Book Club.

  Open to all, by the way (and the last poster buys in the pizza.  ).


----------



## LadyFel

*Re: Film club*

Ooooh, that's a great idea!  I had a feeling you'd beat me to The Lost Boys as a suggestion...But I have no chance of getting my hands on the SE so soon... They might have it in the video clubs here, but for some reason they never put the extra material in when you rent it, just the movie...


----------



## dwndrgn

*Re: Film club*

Sounds cool to me. I'm not a member anywhere that I can rent a movie but my roomie is so I may be able to get my hands on whatever is chosen. I'll suggest one of my older faves, Krull. I haven't seen it in a while and I think it would be fun to revisit.

Here's a link to the IMDB description and cast.  Surprisingly, Liam Neeson is in it!  I had no idea. 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0085811/


----------



## LadyFel

*Re: Film club*

O God, that's a point in hand too...for some reason, Croats have a thing about 'old' films...nothing older than two years is kept in the clubs...  bloody ridiculous, but 'if it's been shown on TV we don't keep it'...

I'm lucky in that they usually sell 'old' films for a fraction of the price, but it's really annoying...can't get my hands on most stuff...

Oh well...all the more reason to become friends with Amazon and my hubby's MasterCard  I'll live


----------



## Princess Ivy

*Re: Film club*

lost boys sounds great, and i would also love to see the new one, Taking lives. not a big jolie fan, but it looks good.

How about for a marathon, the V miniseries and final battle DVD's. My order for the final battle is going through this week, so i can join in


----------



## McMurphy

*Re: Film club*

How about Bladerunner: Director's Cut?

That film may be a bit too discussed, however.

Other possibilities could be A Boy and his Dog or Slaughterhouse 5.


----------



## Lacedaemonian

*Re: Film club*

Hawk The Slayer


----------



## polymorphikos

*Re: Film club*

What about the recent television adaptation of "Alice in Wonderland"? Probably the best version so far.


----------



## littlemissattitude

*Re: Film club*

The idea for a film club is definitely a keeper, Brian.

Maybe this is too ambitious, but I think it would be cool to have a theme of "first contact" and do a double feature: "The Day the Earth Stood Still" and "Close Encounters of the Third Kind".  I did a paper for an English class one time that compared and contrasted the two, and argued that the older film is the ulitmate sci-fi film, the ultimate "first contact" film, and still completely relevant today.  Guess that makes me the uber-nerd.     Anyhow, I would definitely recommend "The Day The Earth Stood Still" when we do 50s sci-fi.


----------



## Brian G Turner

*Re: Film club*

We'll definitely have to do marathon stints. 

 For the moment it's simply a case of seeing what works - I don't believe there's any new material in the Lost Boys film, so there's no loss in getting an older disc if that's the one chosen.

 There are some good suggestions so far, though.


----------



## Lacedaemonian

*Re: Film club*

I would really like us to discuss The Dark Crystal, a beautiful film with an original story.


----------



## ravenus

*Re: Film club*

I'm mainly a horror film buff so I'd love chats over:

*Living Dead series, Martin (George Romero)*
*Carnival of Souls (Herk Harvey)*
*Black Sunday (Mario Bava)*
*The Innocents (Jack Clayton)*

and other movies...


----------



## McMurphy

*Re: Film club*

I love the Carnival of Souls and the Dark Crystal suggestions.  

 Perhaps Army of Darkness would be a cool one to discuss also.


----------



## Princess Ivy

*Re: Film club*

I call for a vote!!!

(when will i have time to catch up on my films and books and writing... STOP IT, I need some time....)


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: Film club*

Lost Boys sounds good to me (although I do gravitate more towards McMurphy's sugestion of Bladerunner) but I hope that we have a David Lynch night sometime - then maybe I might glean enough info from the rest of you guys to actually figure out what's going on


----------



## Lacedaemonian

*Re: Film club*

Nobody knows what is going on in Lynch movies, he is deliberately weird.  The Dark Crytal should be the film that we choose, in fact you want to vote for it now.....


----------



## Brian G Turner

*Re: Film club*

I'm pretty sure we're going to cover most of the films suggested at some point.


----------



## polymorphikos

*Re: Film club*

*V*ery dem*o*cra*t*ic of you, Brian. It is a v*e*ry fine thing to w*a*tch a fi*l*m, and even *c*ool*e*r to have *i*t plan*n*ed *wonder*ful*l*y th*a*t we shall view each a*nd* every film in its popularly-determi*n*ed *o*rder. *W*onderful.

*It's t*ime people *h*app*ene*d to realise the *w*ay *good*, *t*olerant, *v*i*v*acious p*e*ople *r*egard other*s* and  *i*nteract with the w*o*rld i*n* general.


----------



## littlemissattitude

*Re: Film club*

Subliminal advertising has always fascinated me.


----------



## Silk

*Re: Film club*



			
				Lacedaemonian said:
			
		

> I would really like us to discuss The Dark Crystal, a beautiful film with an original story.


I love this fime and I think its the one I most remember from my childhood.

I've been desperately been trying to find other people in the world who have even watched it, for years!

Whether or not this film gets picked for the film club I’m going out on the internet to find it and buy it right now!


----------



## Blue Mythril

*Re: Film club*



> *V*ery dem*o*cra*t*ic of you, Brian. It is a v*e*ry fine thing to w*a*tch a fi*l*m, and even *c*ool*e*r to have *i*t plan*n*ed *wonder*ful*l*y th*a*t we shall view each a*nd* every film in its popularly-determi*n*ed *o*rder. *W*onderful.
> 
> *It's t*ime people *h*app*ene*d to realise the *w*ay *good*, *t*olerant, *v*i*v*acious p*e*ople *r*egard other*s* and  *i*nteract with the w*o*rld i*n* general.


 LMAO!


 No.


----------



## Lacedaemonian

*Re: Film club*

I am not sure that I want to be a member of this club.  Is there a 12 month cancellation limit?


----------



## Brian G Turner

*Re: Film club*

Only if you paid your membership fees.


----------



## dwndrgn

*Re: Film club*



			
				polymorphikos said:
			
		

> *V*ery dem*o*cra*t*ic of you, Brian. It is a v*e*ry fine thing to w*a*tch a fi*l*m, and even *c*ool*e*r to have *i*t plan*n*ed *wonder*ful*l*y th*a*t we shall view each a*nd* every film in its popularly-determi*n*ed *o*rder. *W*onderful.
> 
> *It's t*ime people *h*app*ene*d to realise the *w*ay *good*, *t*olerant, *v*i*v*acious p*e*ople *r*egard other*s* and *i*nteract with the w*o*rld i*n* general.


you forgot an i


----------



## Brian G Turner

*November film: choose!*

If anyone is up for a film in November, post your suggestions here. 

 I've leave the voting open for someone else to start.


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: November film: choose!*

Hmm. I was going to suggest Bladerunner but as there is already a debate of this film running on the forum right now, it would seem like duplication - so I'm going to suggest The Day The Earth Caught Fire instead


----------



## Brian G Turner

*Re: November film: choose!*

Bladerunner is a very good film. I nearly nominated it in my original post - but I'll wait and see if anyone actually wants to watch it - _yet again_.


----------



## polymorphikos

*Re: November film: choose!*

The Wicker Man.


----------



## dwndrgn

*Re: November film: choose!*

Journey to the Center of the Earth


----------



## McMurphy

*Re: November film: choose!*

Let's give Dark Crystal a shot.  Considering how well it did with last month's poll, I think it would be a good choice.


----------



## Lacedaemonian

*Re: November film: choose!*

The Dark Crystal or Red Sonja are my suggestions.  Ah but what about Willow??


----------



## Princess Ivy

*Re: November film: choose!*

Conan or Sonja!
i love B movies


----------



## Princess Ivy

*Re: November film: choose!*

ok ok ok, i've put up conan and seconded sonja, but what about, 
FLASH GORDON!
Please!
'Flash, ahah, he'll save every one of us'
(If you say no i'm gonna watch it anyway, then bore you all to tears with tales of its brilliance)


----------



## Maxwell Jennison

*Re: November film: choose!*

In the Mouth of Madness. Inspired by H.P. Lovecraft, good themes dealing with free will vs fate. Pure Grade-B film.


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: November film: choose!*

So what have we got?
*The Day The Earth Caught Fire
Blade Runner
Dark Crystal
Journey to the Centre of the Earth
The Wicker Man
In The Mouth Of Madness
Flash Gordon
Red Sonja
Conan
Willow*
I think we need to whittle it down a bit before we go for a poll or will we just say 'damn the DVDs and full speed ahead'? 

Whatcha think folks?


----------



## Brian G Turner

*Re: November film: choose!*

I think we narrow Ivy's suggestions down!!

 Actually, more seriously, we should make these suggestion threads limited to one suggestion per person. Just something that came to mind. 

 So, Ivy - if you could just suggest one this month?


----------



## ravenus

*Re: November film: choose!*

I'd love to discuss the Romero *Living Dead* movies...that would actually have good discussion worth, I think.


----------



## mac1

*Re: November film: choose!*

I have never actually seen the Wicker Man and very much want to. Sounds a good suggestion to me.

I think I'll suggest THX-1138 though. Bought it last week and havent had a chance to watch it yet.


----------



## Foxbat

*December suggestions?*

If any suggestions for a december film please stick them here.


----------



## Princess Ivy

*Re: December suggestions?*

lets do a marathon of the v mini series.


----------



## Brian G Turner

*Re: December suggestions?*

Hm...original Matrix?


----------



## Leto

*Re: December suggestions?*

Forbidden planet ?


----------



## Circus Cranium

*Re: December suggestions?*

What about Event Horizon?


----------



## McMurphy

*Re: December suggestions?*

Slaughterhouse-Five


----------



## mac1

*Re: December suggestions?*

Lawrence of Arabia


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: December suggestions?*

My! you are an eclectic bunch   

We've probably got enough already but I'll leave it a couple of days and then stick up a poll


----------



## polymorphikos

*Re: December suggestions?*

Betty Blue


----------



## Kassad

*Re: December suggestions?*

Lawrence of Arabia? 

Is it SF or F?


----------



## Foxbat

*January film suggestions*

Everybody will probably be a bit busy over the festive period so I'll post this and see what happens. Any suggestions for January, please stick them here. If we get enough, we'll run the usual poll just after the new year, if not, we'll just move on to a February showing. 

Hope you all have a fine time over the holiday period


----------



## Brian G Turner

*Re: January film suggestions*

Shrek 2?


----------



## polymorphikos

*Re: January film suggestions*

The Crow


----------



## erickad71

*Re: January film suggestions*

I'll second The Crow!


----------



## Esioul

*Re: January film suggestions*

Is it scary, though?


----------



## LadyFel

*Re: January film suggestions*

Well...I found it more funny than scary, but I'm funny that way...

Anyway, I second Shrek and third The Crow  Seeing as I have both of them at home...at last a film I can discuss on a parallel footing without having to go out and search high and low for it, would be great!


----------



## Lacedaemonian

*Re: January film suggestions*

Turk 182


----------



## erickad71

*Re: January film suggestions*



			
				Esioul said:
			
		

> Is it scary, though?


Well, I would probably agree with LadyFel on that one...it is a bit dark, darkly humorous!


----------



## The Master™

*Re: January film suggestions*

humourous??? where??? he gets killed then goes on a revenge killing spree - where is the humour???


----------



## LadyFel

*Re: January film suggestions*

Oh come on, don't get me started with the quotes...

'Don't move, or you're dead!'
'Well, I say I'm dead, and I MOVE'...

It has some of the darkest humour I've seen in years...


----------



## Foxbat

*January film discussion*

Any thoughts, musings, ramblings or general venting of spleen on the January film, please stick them here.....and have a very nice day


----------



## Foxbat

*February suggestions*

Any ideas for February, please stick em here


----------



## polymorphikos

*Re: February suggestions*

Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory


----------



## ravenus

*Re: February suggestions*

*Solaris* - Steven Soderbergh


----------



## Princess Ivy

*Re: February suggestions*

I'd go with the V marathon. hehe i know, i get stuck on certain things.


----------



## Lidora

*Re: February suggestions*

the dark crystal


----------



## Leto

*Re: February suggestions*

Star wars : a new hope


----------



## ravenus

*Re: February suggestions*

*Martin, Day of the Dead* - George Romero


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: February suggestions*

One suggestion each only please folks - it makes it easier when it comes to putting a poll together (otherwise sometimes we might end up with more nominations than voters)


----------



## ravenus

*Re: February suggestions*

OK sorry consider my first one, *Solaris
*I think this film merits some good discussion. Inputs from people that have in addition read the original novel or seen the Tarkovski adaptation of it would be very interesting.

 Many people have the mistaken idea that the Soderbergh film is a remake of the Tarkovski film. It's not, it's another adaptation of the book.


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: February suggestions*

No problem Ravenus. Your nomination duly noted  

We probably have enough for a poll already but I'll leave it another couple of days just in case anybody else wants to stick in an idea


----------



## Princess Ivy

*Re: February suggestions*

a new hope? is that even out yet?


----------



## Leto

*Re: February suggestions*

Yes, since 1977 : here's the details
The second best in the serie IMHO.


----------



## Princess Ivy

*Re: February suggestions*

very embarassed, i always just think of that as star wars. didn't click for a moment


----------



## Foxbat

*March Suggestions*

Any March suggestions - please stick em here


----------



## Leto

*Re: March Suggestions*

Prince of Darkness


----------



## polymorphikos

*Re: March Suggestions*

My main nomination is Lawrence of Arabia, but if it's not fantastical enough then put-down Ben Hur (it has leper-magic).


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

*Re: March Suggestions*

My nomination would be Dark City


----------



## Circus Cranium

*Re: March Suggestions*

(Prince of Darkness)

Interesting choice Leto. I'm going to play off that and say anything by John Carpenter. Maybe The Thing?


----------



## Leto

*Re: March Suggestions*

Anything by john Carpenter will be perfect.


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: March Suggestions*

Surrounded by John Carpenter fans  

I feel like I've come home


----------



## stencyl

*Re: March Suggestions*

The Thing does some interesting things with "Who Goes There?" the story that it's based on... 

I am new to the board, but I would be interested in watching the film and joining the discussion.


----------



## Brian G Turner

*Re: March Suggestions*

You're welcome to, stencyl.


----------



## Lacedaemonian

*Re: March Suggestions*

Bad Boy Bubby - Australias greatest movie.


----------



## polymorphikos

*Re: March Suggestions*

Actually most critics reckon it's Newsfront. I haven't seen it.


----------



## Tsujigiri

*Re: March Suggestions*



			
				Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> My nomination would be Dark City



Cool choice.

Something to look for, especially if you're male...only around 20 seconds and this pointer doesn't spoil the plot.

The film kind of slaps you around the face when Jennifer Connelly stands still to Anita Kelsey singing 'Sway'

I have never wanted to dance with a woman quite so much...just to make her move!

My suggestion would be 'Akira Kurosawa - Sanjuro'.


----------



## ravenus

*Re: March Suggestions*

Solaris - Soderbergh (I shall not tire)


----------



## McMurphy

*Re: March Suggestions*

How about The Secret of Nimh released in 1982? It was re-released on DVD not too long ago as a bargain buy.


----------



## Leto

*Re: March Suggestions*

If(I retract my proposition (keeping it till April) and support Circus Cranium's one (that's The Tyng by John Carpenter), can we dmcide now ?


----------



## Foxbat

*April suggestions*

Please stick your ideas here. Poll will follow once enough suggestions have been submitted. 
And have a very nice day


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

*Re: April suggestions*

Not sure if there's any sort of theme in place for this month but, if not, my nomination is Tron

Greetings Programs!


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: April suggestions*

No theme as far as I'm concerned - just something to watch and discuss


----------



## Tsujigiri

*Re: April suggestions*

Anger Management


----------



## ravenus

*Re: April suggestions*

Solaris - Soderbergh


----------



## Kai

*Re: April suggestions*

How about European films as a theme.

The City of Lost Children


----------



## Princess Ivy

*Re: April suggestions*

dune. its a great film


----------



## Leto

*Re: April suggestions*

I support Princess Ivy's suggestion. Dune.


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: April suggestions*



> How about European films as a theme


 
If people are up for a theme that's fine by me, but we should leave it for a later time as people have already started suggesting films for April (good choices by the way folks ) 

The only problem about a theme is - will we have a poll for a theme and then a poll for the film? Or perhaps we could nominate a member to come up with a theme?

Perhaps if there's enough interest shown, we should open a thread and discuss the mechanics. If not, then we can just carry on as usual.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

*Re: April suggestions*

It might be useful to just delegate a month a certain theme (that way there is no monopoly/delay or arguments!)

I think a theme 'month' would be a good idea - there's so many wonderful films out there it gets harder to suggest one! To designate a month "Western/Anime/Oriental/Drama/Sci-Fi etc gives the opportunity to refine your thinking

just my thoughts...


----------



## Kai

*Re: April suggestions*

Anime theme ... yummy!! Although a Oriental Film Club could be added to the Oriental Theatre forum.


----------



## Zeewolf

*Re: April suggestions*

Could I suggest Aliens or Starship Troopers for April?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

*Re: April suggestions*

I think you just did?


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: April suggestions*



> Could I suggest Aliens or Starship Troopers for April?


 
Pick one out of the two please and I'll add it to the list(we had multiple suggestions a while back and we ended up with more films than viewers) 

As for nominating a certain theme theme for a certaion month - I like that idea - it might just work


----------



## stencyl

*Re: April suggestions*

I'll second _Solaris. _Great movie.


----------



## Zeewolf

*Re: April suggestions*

Sorry I'll have to go for Aliens this time then! The special edition version of the film.


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: April suggestions*

The April poll is now up.


----------



## Foxbat

*May suggestions*

Please stick any suggestions you have for May here. A poll will be run later to decide the winner(s)  

While I'm here: a word about themes. It was an idea suggested which I picked up and ran with but, on reflection, I feel it better to abandon the idea (at least for now). 

There were only four votes in the poll and no feedback. I don't think four can be seen as a representative sample and I can only deduce from this that there is no real interest in narrowing it down to monthly themes. I know it's not exactly democratic but I feel for now it's the best course to take.

If you disagree with my thoughts then please feel free to let me know (PM me if you do not wish your thoughts on the subject known in public). The object is to give you people what you want so, if there is a clamour for themes then themes there will be. If not, we'll just leave things as they are for now (we can always revisit the subject in the future if that is anybody's wish).

And to reitterate - please stick your ideas here (any theme you like)

Whew! Glad that's done. 
Have a nice day


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

*Re: May suggestions*

blazing saddles


----------



## ravenus

*Re: May suggestions*

The Living Dead trilogy (George Romero)..I feel a very good discussion could be made of how the trilogy progresses in terms of the settings and the characters and the issues examined.

For the uninitiated the LD trilogy consists of:
*Night of the Living Dead* (1968)
*Dawn of the Dead* (1978)
*Day of the Dead* (1985)


----------



## Leto

*Re: May suggestions*

I support Ravenus suggestion. Just because I'm a Romero fan


----------



## Quokka

*Re: May suggestions*

I'm happy with the living dead trilogy, I saw the Night of the living dead just a few months ago for the first time and thoroughly enjoyed it, would be the perfect excuse to hunt down the other two  
(think ive seen the 80's one awhile back, mad scientist experimenting on soldier zombies, brain exposed?)

If Metropolis (1927) hasn't been done yet I'll nominate that, another one I keep meaning to watch.


----------



## Tsujigiri

*Re: May suggestions*

Shaun of the Dead!!!!!


----------



## Princess Ivy

*Re: May suggestions*

Dune, for a clasic sci fi revisit


----------



## ravenus

*Re: May suggestions*



			
				Princess Ivy said:
			
		

> Dune, for a clasic sci fi revisit


 Not sure o' that. I imagine most of the discussion would be about the book itself. I didn't see the film add anything significant to the book other than emphasize some of the more corny aspects of it.

Also given that there is a huge discrepancy between the alleged director's cut of 5 plus hours, which nobody has seen, and the so far released versions of the film, any discussion on what aspects of the book the film modified/omitted would be pointless.


----------



## Lacedaemonian

*Re: May suggestions*

Kung Fu Hustle, Chronicles of Riddick, or Napolean Dynamite.  Sorry these are the films I have just purchased(?).


----------



## Alia

*Re: May suggestions*

How about The Goonies?


----------



## Lacedaemonian

*Re: May suggestions*

I will second the Goonies.  Perhaps the greatest movie of my childhood.


----------



## ravenus

*Re: May suggestions*

Hmm. One thing I hope is that ppl recommend movies where they have definitely identified matter to discuss, not purely nostalgia flashing or general blandishments.


----------



## Lacedaemonian

*Re: May suggestions*

Hmmm.  You want us to recommend something with artistic merit.  Not snobbish in the slightest.  Plus it really is not up to you how people vote.  The Goonies was a great movie.


----------



## Princess Ivy

*Re: May suggestions*

I'd go for the goonies if it was going, or chronicles cause i've just seen it. my main problem is that i'm not being able to get hold of the films being watched. shut in that i am at the moment. 
as for dune being a discussion of the book, why? i saw the film before i read the book and feel that it has enough in it for a discussion in its own right. Although maybe a combined book and film discussion might be an idea one month


----------



## ravenus

*Re: May suggestions*

@Lace:

The idea being that it's easier to start off and continue a discussion if you have identified something to discuss, especially stuff which allows for different POV's etc.

No it's not up to me how people vote, which is why I hope.


----------



## Lacedaemonian

*Re: May suggestions*

I apologise for my post Ravenus.  I was simply very tired this morning (and still am) and vented on you dude.  I agree absolutely with your sentiment.  I personally would like to focus discussion on the currently booming Korean film industry but I do not see this discussion interesting enough of our film buffs.  At the moment I feel quite alone in a lot of my interests.


----------



## Tsujigiri

*Re: May suggestions*

Some of share your interests Lacey, maybe not to the same degree as you though.
Also, certainly not in old ladies clothing.....


----------



## Lacedaemonian

*Re: May suggestions*

The florid dresses are merely a rouse to disguise my kung fu style.


----------



## ravenus

*Re: May suggestions*



			
				Lacedaemonian said:
			
		

> I apologise for my post Ravenus.


heh, no apologies called for.

In fact in way I too was venting because I have this constant anxiety that most people respect books as imaginative and idea-filled works but are not willing to accord the same respect and attention to films, wanting them to be either light entertainment or slavish copies of literrary sources they're adapted from.


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: May suggestions*



> I personally would like to focus discussion on the currently booming Korean film industry but I do not see this discussion interesting enough of our film buffs. At the moment I feel quite alone in a lot of my interests.



I recently watched a Korean movie called _Spring, Summer, Autumn, Winter & Spring. _If you haven't already seen it then I highly recommend it to you. As you say - probably not worth nominating just now but perhaps in the future


----------



## Alia

*Re: May suggestions*



> In fact in way I too was venting because I have this constant anxiety that most people respect books as imaginative and idea-filled works but are not willing to accord the same respect and attention to films, wanting them to be either light entertainment or slavish copies of literrary sources they're adapted from.


I'm sorry guys! I didn't realize why we were nominating movies. Goonies seems a little beneath what is intended. 


> I personally would like to focus discussion on the currently booming Korean film industry but I do not see this discussion interesting enough of our film buffs.


 I actually like this idea. I haven't seen Spring, Summer, Autumn, Winter & Spring (what a title) sounds good to me! I enjoy a good movie and then a good conversation about it.


----------



## Foxbat

*June Suggestions*

Spring is in the air. The birds sing from the tree tops, Deer prance through the morning dew and it's time to think of your choices for the June poll.

Please stick all your suggestions here and face the new warm air with a happy face


----------



## Tsujigiri

*Re: June Suggestions*

Rising Sun


----------



## ravenus

*Re: June Suggestions*



			
				Tsujigiri said:
			
		

> Rising Sun


 Hmm doesn't so much fit into the SF/horror/fantasy bracket does it...other than the CGI stuff which anyway is not the main point of the book?

My choice...a theme...screen adaptations of stories by *Philip K. Dick*


----------



## Tsujigiri

*Re: June Suggestions*

Ummm

It's true, it doesn't fit at all, I was simply watching it at the time and posted mindlessly...sry


----------



## Lacedaemonian

*Re: June Suggestions*

*Musa The Warrior*

http://www.heroic-cinema.com/films/musa_the_warrior.htm


----------



## McMurphy

*Re: June Suggestions*

A Boy and his Dog


After a rewatch, I am sure there is plenty to discuss about that counter-cultural, troubling film.


----------



## ravenus

*Re: June Suggestions*

*Nosferatu *in the movies...*Symphony of Terror* *(Murnau)*, *The Vampyre* *(Herzog) *and *Shadow of the Vampire (Merhige)

*Any of the individual movies would also be fine

Also *Total Recall*


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: June Suggestions*

We're a bit thin on the ground this month so I'll stick in my two cents worth: *Mulholland Drive* (Lynch). Perhaps if this one is chosen somebody can explain to me just what is going on in this movie  

I will stick up a poll in the next couple of days


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy

*Re: June Suggestions*



			
				Foxbat said:
			
		

> *Mulholland Drive* (Lynch). Perhaps if this one is chosen somebody can explain to me just what is going on in this movie


 
Here's a possible explanation (which served to confuse memore, anyhow, so it all adds to the fun): http://www.themodernword.com/mulholland_drive.html


----------



## polymorphikos

*Re: June Suggestions*

The Discreet Charm of the Bourgeoisie.


----------



## Foxbat

*July Suggestions*

Please stick any ideas for July in here and we'll run the usual poll later


----------



## Leto

*Re: July Suggestions*

Big trouble in Little China


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

*Re: July Suggestions*

Interstate 60


----------



## ravenus

*Re: July Suggestions*

Hmm...*House of 1000 Corpses*


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: July Suggestions*

Another quiet month by the looks of it so here's my suggestion: *Solyent Green*


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: July Suggestions*

Oops! I, of course, meant *Soylent Green  *


----------



## ravenus

*Re: July Suggestions*

*Akira* (the anime movie)


----------



## Princess Ivy

*Re: July Suggestions*

elvira, mistress of the dark


----------



## Tsujigiri

*Re: July Suggestions*

Big Trouble in Little China


----------



## Foxbat

*August Suggestions*

Please stick your ideas for August here. We'll have the usual poll later in the month.


----------



## polymorphikos

*Re: August Suggestions*

I nominate _Quatermass and the Pit_ (aka: _Five Million Years to Earth_), as I gather it is one of Hammer's best.


----------



## GrownUp

*Re: August Suggestions*

I nominate "The Iron Giant" because of the deeply philosophical reason that I've been given the DVD as a present.


----------



## Tsujigiri

*Re: August Suggestions*

I second Quatermass & the Pit, excellent film!


----------



## polymorphikos

*Re: August Suggestions*

Since there don't seem to be too many nominations, can I change mine to _Orpheus_ (aka _Orphée_), the Jean Cocteau one, and bring it up to three?


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: August Suggestions*

I'll nominate John Carpenter's _Prince Of Darkness _


----------



## kyektulu

*Re: June Suggestions*

Dogma! 
Pweese do Dogma.....


----------



## Foxbat

*September film suggestions*

August has been a quiet one. Hopefully things will pick up again so please put any suggestions for september here and we'll get the poll running later on


----------



## ravenus

*Re: September film suggestions*

I suggest a theme...vampire films...what have people seen in this sub-genre of (usually) horror? what struck them as unique and discussion worthy? variations on the traditional vampire story etc.


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: September film suggestions*

Yeah, Okay. Let's go with a vampire theme. My suggestion for this month is Guillermo Del Toro's _Cronos._


----------



## ravenus

*Re: September film suggestions*

What I meant was let's discuss an entire theme instead of a single film...as in let's discuss Vampitres in Film and everyone can talk about whatever films they want to in the genre, traditional of nouveau.


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: September film suggestions*

Oops! 

If there's no objections then I'll open a discussion thread at the end of the month on this. If somebody else wants to propose another genre for discussion then we can run a poll and see what comes out on top


----------



## ravenus

*Re: September film suggestions*

If Vampires in Film is too broad one can consider a theme like Non-traditional Vampires in film.


----------



## Foxbat

*October suggestions*

It's that time again 

I think that the september discussion on the theme of vampires in film has gone pretty well so far. It will probably be worthwhile pursuing other theme discussions in later months but there's always the old adage of 'too much of a good thing'. 

With that in mind, it's back to the norm for now so please put any film suggestion for October here. We will have the usual poll near the end of the month.

PS. If anybody has any ideas for theme discussions please let me know. If a good idea turns up we could run it again in two or three months time.


----------



## polymorphikos

*Re: October suggestions*

I nominate Suspiria. It is a fairytale-esque horror film about a young woman who joins a famed dance academy in Germany, only to find it presided-over by witches. The use of colour and lighting is supposed to be stunning (the stills seem to agree, and the soundtrack is excellent), and it's ranked Dario Argento's best work.

Speaking of which, if we do another theme month then can we discuss Witches/Warlocks/Miscellaneous magic-users.


----------



## sanityassassin

*Re: October suggestions*



			
				polymorphikos said:
			
		

> I nominate Suspiria. It is a fairytale-esque horror film about a young woman who joins a famed dance academy in Germany, only to find it presided-over by witches. The use of colour and lighting is supposed to be stunning (the stills seem to agree, and the soundtrack is excellent), and it's ranked Dario Argento's best work.
> 
> Speaking of which, if we do another theme month then can we discuss Witches/Warlocks/Miscellaneous magic-users.


 
as halloween is coming in october i think the witch/warlock theme is a good one


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: October suggestions*



> as halloween is coming in october i think the witch/warlock theme is a good one


 
I don't think we should have themes back to back for the reasons in my first post but we can certainly do it a couple of months down the line.


----------



## Leto

*Re: October suggestions*

Suspiria is a good idea. Have we ever officialy discussed Dario Argento movies ?


----------



## ravenus

*Re: October suggestions*

Why not include Suspiria AND Inferno considering they were supposed to be part of a trilogy (albeit the most loosely linked) that was never completed?
Or all of Argento's supernatural horror films


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: October suggestions*



> Have we ever officialy discussed Dario Argento movies ?


No, but if Democracy demands it of us then we shall


----------



## Wolfeborn

*Re: October suggestions*

ok never heard of Suspiria sounds interesting but not sure if I will be able to get hold of it for discussion will have a go though.


----------



## Leto

*Re: October suggestions*



			
				Wolfeborn said:
			
		

> ok never heard of Suspiria sounds interesting but not sure if I will be able to get hold of it for discussion will have a go though.


You can find info here : 
http://www.imagesjournal.com/issue05/infocus/suspiria.htm

and here :
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0076786/

Most video rent places got it in their horror section.


----------



## ravenus

*Re: October suggestions*

Be warned though, Argento's films can be hazardous to those who demand logic and emotional depth in their film viewings.


----------



## Wolfeborn

*Re: October suggestions*

aye seen a few bits and pieces of argentos work, and know of him just havent seen these 2 films, prob heard of him most from his hand in dawn of the dead but have seen phenomena and i think trauma aswell, though not for a while as have mellowed a little as got older hehe. will see if i can find a copy to watch.


----------



## polymorphikos

*Re: October suggestions*



			
				ravenus said:
			
		

> Be warned though, Argento's films can be hazardous to those who demand logic and emotional depth in their film viewings.


 
Any horror fan who hasn't severed those apron strings is going to have a long, painful life ahead of them.


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: October suggestions*

Hmm. So what are we saying guys? Are we having an Argento-Fest in October? If so, I'll have to swat those moths out of my wallet and go get some


----------



## ravenus

*Re: October suggestions*

As a preliminary opinion, I liked Suspiria a good deal as a technical exercise and I thought Inferno was one of the most boring and aggravating movies ever. Haven't seen any of his other stuff and the giallo genre isn't really my cuppa.


----------



## Brian G Turner

*Re: October suggestions*

I figure Suspiria is one of those films I'll have to watch for life experience value alone. Count me in for this one if it passes.


----------



## ravenus

*Re: October suggestions*

Do we need a poll or do we start off with (hopefully) a joint *Suspiria/Inferno* discussion?


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: October suggestions*

There have been no dissenting voices and no other suggestions so I'm thinking  'October: ArgentoFest' 

I had a look around and found Argento's stuff to be pretty thin on the ground when trying to buy/rent (at least where I come from) so I thought it would help to open it up to a general discussion of any/all of his movies. No doubt it will narrow itself down to what folk are familiar with.
If there are no objections, I'll post up a thread tomorrow


----------



## Foxbat

*November suggestions*

Any suggestions for whiling away the time on a cold winter's night in november?
Please stick 'em here and we'll run a poll later (if need be)


----------



## polymorphikos

*Re: November suggestions*

_The Thing From Another World_.

It deserves heavy scrutiny.


----------



## ravenus

*Re: November suggestions*

Is that the one where the shambling rubbersuit attacks a polar base containing the square-jawed hero and his mates?

I'm not sure heavy scrutiny would expose it to be any more than a reasonably entertaining B-grader.


----------



## polymorphikos

*Re: November suggestions*

Aside from the almost-revolting politics of the film and the manipulative way in which it promotes them, of course not.

If that gets vetoed, then _When Worlds Collide_ - where hypocracy (crisy?) reigns supreme.


----------



## ravenus

*Re: November suggestions*

You mean the anti-foreigner thing that critics keep harping about? I really think that's a case of reading too much. If at all it could only reflect the spirit of the times. The movie is just a quaint piece.


----------



## polymorphikos

*Re: November suggestions*

A couple of points then I'll let it be.

Firstly, historically-contextual sub-text is still interesting to delve-into.  _Heart of Darkness_ is still interesting as a critique of colonialism. Secondly, the film is so blatantly-biased in its ideoloy and where its allegiances lie that, even if it wasn't the aim of the makers to explicitly examine or promote it, it makes an interesting study.

And besides, I consider the treatment of Carrington more interesting than the commies-from-space element.


----------



## ravenus

*Re: November suggestions*

Heh, atleast you've convinced us that it's probably worth a discussion 
Will need to look up that movie again, saw it so long ago.


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: November suggestions*

In keeping with the spirit of suggestions so far, I'll nominate War Of The Worlds (the 1952 version)


----------



## moviefan

*Re: November suggestions*

Gone with the wind ,


----------



## ravenus

*Re: November suggestions*



			
				moviefan said:
			
		

> Gone with the wind ,


 On an SF and Fantasy forum?


----------



## moviefan

*Re: November suggestions*

sorry


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: November suggestions*

moviefan: If you wish to change your suggestion please post it here and I'll stick it in the poll. I don't think Gone With The Wind would pull many votes here....still it's a fine film and you never know


----------



## ravenus

*Re: November suggestions*

I'd like to suggest Cronenberg's _Deadringers_ as an emotional horror woth discussing.


----------



## moviefan

*Re: November suggestions*

I am not sure at the moment what type of film are you looking for ?


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: November suggestions*

We tend to go for something with a Science Fiction, Fantasy or Horror flavour. We take a few suggestions and then a poll so people can vote on the film they wish to discuss for the month. It doesn't have to be a new movie (in fact I personally prefer the oldies) but it does help if you think there are certain things about the film that might merit some discussion. 

These are not hard and fast rules so there's nothing actually stopping you nominating Gone With The Wind if you wish to leave that as your suggestion.

Hope this helps


----------



## moviefan

*Re: November suggestions*

ok thanks alot for the info i will go for Back to the future final answer lolz


----------



## Foxbat

*December suggestions*

Any suggestions for december - please put them here


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

*Re: December suggestions*

Well, as I've just watched it and found it interesting, "Strings" by Anders Ronnow Klarlund. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0374248/


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: December suggestions*

Certainly looks interesting. I'll add it to the list


----------



## polymorphikos

*Re: December suggestions*

Have we done The Boys From Brazil yet? I have it sitting on my shelf, gathering must.


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: December suggestions*



> Have we done The Boys From Brazil yet? I have it sitting on my shelf, gathering must.


 
No. I'll add that one as well


----------



## moviefan

*Re: December suggestions*

Does it have to be a science fiction movie ? becouse i can think off lots of movies related to christmas


----------



## Esioul

*Re: December suggestions*

Sci fi films related to Christmas? Hmmm, what are they?

My suggestions:

Logan's Run
The Last Unicorn
Metropolis


----------



## Thadlerian

*Re: December suggestions*



			
				Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> Well, as I've just watched it and found it interesting, "Strings" by Anders Ronnow Klarlund.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0374248/


Seen it too. A discussion about it would certainly be interesting.


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: December suggestions*



> Does it have to be a science fiction movie ? becouse i can think off lots of movies related to christmas


 
It doesn't _have_ to be about Sci-Fi (or Fantasy for that matter). All that is really required is that it is a film you think may have some point worthy of discussion. There's really no point in suggesting a movie that (however enjoyable) leaves us all twiddling our thumbs when  it comes to thinking of points to debate 

Esioul: Is Logan's Run your choice? We normally try and limit each member to one suggestion (unless it's a particularly barren month for suggestions) - this way, it keeps the poll a managable size


----------



## moviefan

*Re: December suggestions*

Its a Science Fiction & Fantasy fourm so thats why i asked . I'll go for Miracle on 34th street (new one )  Its about a girl who belivies in santa clause now thats december for you lolz


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: December suggestions*

It's recently had a discussion on the forum so I thought I'd try and further the debate - my suggestion for this month is Metropolis


----------



## Foxbat

Like most folk in the UK, December is a pretty busy time for me so I think it's best to give nominations a miss this month. Normal service will be resumed in January (that should give you folk plenty of time to think up your  film choices for 2006). See you in the new year


----------



## cornelius

*Re: Having a break*

january will be busy for me, as I am a student... studying IS hard you know. plus it is my birthday, which is also hard work... Not convinced? me neither...


----------



## Foxbat

*Guidelines*

Some guidelines to help newcomers to the Film Club

*What it is for:*  to provide an area where people with a love of movies can gather to choose and discuss films.

*The Format:* each month, a thread will be started and people asked to suggest movies they would like to discuss. About half-way through the month, a poll will be started where votes can be cast to select the movie of choice. The film gaining the most votes will become the next month’s movie for discussion. At the beginning of the next month, a discussion thread will be opened where people can discuss the chosen film.

*Things to keep in mind:* When nominating a movie, it is wise to remember that you suggest a film that (you feel) has something worthy of discussion. It could be anything from plot, actors, themes, or technical aspects – it doesn’t really matter as long as it has something worth discussing. Also, you may wish to suggest a theme rather than a film (recently we had a theme discussion on vampires in movies).

Always keep in mind that the whole point of this section is to allow Chronicles members to discuss their likes/dislikes/ideas etc. on a common movie – and in that respect, your favourite movie may not necessarily be one worthy of discussion. As an example – _Gorefest 5_: _The Guns Just Got Bigger_ might be your favourite film but has it got anything in it that other people may find interesting enough to discuss? After all, the whole point about this section is to set up an area where people can debate movies.

Finally, if people nominate and vote for a movie, it  would expected that they would actually be prepared to discuss that film – so think carefully about the movie you suggest and what you may want to talk about if it gets chosen. Hopefully, this will increase both the level and fun of the debate.


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: Having a break*



> studying IS hard you know


 
I never doubted it....but it gets worse...after that you have to work to earn a living


----------



## Foxbat

*February Suggestions*

Please put your film suggestions for February here


----------



## ravenus

*Re: February Suggestions*

I'd maybe like to discuss the *Backwoods Brutality* genre typified by often diverse films such as _Texas Chainsaw Massacre, Deliverance, House of 1000 Corpses, The Devil's Rejects, I Spit on your Grave_ and any others that people may suggest. 

Points that can be discussed:

What are the defining characteristics of the genre?
Which films are shining examples, which are the crappy duds?
Where do you draw the line between what is acceptable as rivetting entertainment and what is plain off-putting exploitation?

If this is not possible, I'd like to discuss *The Fly *


----------



## Omega

*Re: February Suggestions*

Oh dear looks like I'm going to have to start using the old grey matter again. Being in a job that doesn't utilise your brain to its fullest extent you end up loosing some intellectual capacity.


----------



## polymorphikos

*Re: February Suggestions*

I'm with Ravenus on the hillbilly horror talk. However, if that's not possible I'd like to just zero in on The Hills Have Eyes.

Also, which version of The Fly?


----------



## ravenus

*Re: February Suggestions*

I've seen only *David Cronenberg*'s film. But I would also be game for a comparison with the previous film.


----------



## Omega

*Re: February Suggestions*

I remember when I was 13 and was on an exchange trip to france, I watched the re-make of the fly with french dubbing, I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## sanityassassin

*Re: February Suggestions*

hillbilly horror I like that one sounds good to me


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: February Suggestions*

If there are no more suggestions it's Ravenus' Backwoods Brutality theme. I'll open a discussion thread for this at the beginning of feb (right now I've got to go rummage and see what Hillbilly mayhem I might have in my collection)


----------



## Foxbat

*March Suggestions*

Please put any suggestions for March's film here


----------



## Quokka

*Re: March Suggestions*

Cube,  either just the first or inluding the sequels.


----------



## Quokka

*Re: March Suggestions*

Just noticed that themes are now suggested? If it hasn't been discussed before how about movies that question the nature of reality?

Obviously theres the Matrix but also Dark City, The Thirteenth Floor, The City of Lost Children, include manga and there's Neon Genisis etc.

Maybe a bit hard to set a boundary on what films this would include... timetravel or questioning the idea of time? Which might nominate the butterfly effect, 12 monkeys...

Characters perception of reality... youv'e got fightclub, Donni Darko? being John Malkovich? (two films I really must hire out).

Something similar was probably last months theme but if not might be interesting.


----------



## weaveworld

*Re: March Suggestions*

*I vote for Dark City *


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: March Suggestions*

If there are no other suggestions (or objections) we'll go with Quokka's theme suggestion on the nature of reality. This can also cover weaveworld's Dark City suggestion.

I'll start a thread at the beginning of march. I think this might make for some interesting discussion material


----------



## McMurphy

*Re: March Suggestions*

I would vote for Dark City...I have been given the film as a gift, and I have yet to watch it.


----------



## kyektulu

*Re: March Suggestions*

*I vote the new film Underworld Evolution.

I saw this the other day at the cinema, its great!*


----------



## Quokka

*Re: March Suggestions*

It was rewatching Dark City that made me think of the reality theme, so Im happy to stick with DC if it gets more conversation happening


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: March Suggestions*

Looks like we need a poll. Gimme a couple of seconds...


----------



## Foxbat

*April suggestions*

It's that time again. If you have any suggestions for a film or theme for April, please stick them here and I'll run the usual poll in a few days


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

*Re: April suggestions*

Well for a theme, how about "Future Sports".
For a specific film, Rollerball or Death Race 2000. 

Bascially an idea about the use of sports as propaganda tools in those films.


----------



## weaveworld

*Re: April suggestions*

*Just a suggestion, how about 'The Fifth Element'*


----------



## GrownUp

*Re: April suggestions*

Pitch Black.


----------



## Marky Lazer

*Re: April suggestions*

It never hurts to watch Fight Club once more...


----------



## GrownUp

*Re: April suggestions*

It hurts the people in it...


----------



## ravenus

*Re: April suggestions*

I contribute a theme: *What films deserve to be known as SF films?
*
Just to present a POV in this regard:IMO, Star Wars is NOT SF, it's just feudal fantasy set in a world of spaceships and laserguns, the technology is just in the sets and props, little to do with how the story builds.


----------



## Quokka

*Re: April suggestions*

Nice idea ravenous... Is SF a genre or a setting? but i'll suggest _batman_, forget the follow on films, this one is an interesting look at comic to movie adaption and a classic film in its own right


----------



## Omega

*Re: April suggestions*

Rollerball the 70s version sounds good, I think it's still available on DVD


----------



## Foxbat

*May suggestions*

Please put any suggestions for films or themes here and we'll run our usual poll soon


----------



## Marky Lazer

*Re: May suggestions*

My suggestions:

The Score (Robert DeNiro and Edward Norton)
Revolver (Jason Stratham and among others)


----------



## GrownUp

*Re: May suggestions*

I nominate Pitch Black again.

Isn't this thread a little early, this time around?


----------



## weaveworld

*Re: May suggestions*

*I vote for......*

*Swordfish *


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: May suggestions*



> Isn't this thread a little early, this time around?


 
Just as way of an explanation - I ask for suggestions around the tenth of each month and then run a poll from around the twentieth till the end of the month. This gives folk ten days to think of a movie or theme and gives around ten days in which folk can vote for what they want. It's a purely practical thing


----------



## ravenus

*Re: May suggestions*

I'll repeat what I suggested last time:
_Theme: Films deserving to be known as SF_


----------



## Foxbat

*June Suggestions*

Please stick your suggestions for June's film here.


----------



## heron

*Re: June Suggestions*

i would like to offer up for your viewing pleasure(drum roll) 

Oldboy  directed by Chan-wook park, korean cinema at its very best.


----------



## Marky Lazer

*Re: June Suggestions*

The Ninth Gate with Johnny Depp.


----------



## Jason_Taverner

*Re: June Suggestions*



			
				heron said:
			
		

> i would like to offer up for your viewing pleasure(drum roll)
> 
> Oldboy directed by Chan-wook park, korean cinema at its very best.


 
one of my all time fav_'s _I second that


----------



## ravenus

*Re: June Suggestions*

Oldboy is a good one to talk about.

I also suggest...Oriental horror films.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

*Re: June Suggestions*

Nice wide genre that one, sounds good to me.


----------



## TK-421

*Re: June Suggestions*

Ringu (original Japanese version of The Ring)


----------



## iansales

*Re: June Suggestions*

Natural City, directed by Min Byung-chun.


----------



## lukemilford

*fILM cLUB*

At school at the moment i am doing my ict course work. You have to launch a new club. I am doing a film club. For my research i have to get other peoples opinions on what they would want at a film club. So if any one has any views please could you post. As any help would be great thanks


----------



## j d worthington

*Re: fILM cLUB*

Wheeee-eww! Tall order!

Okay, let's see: round-table discussions on films (polite, intelligent, informed); a wide variety of types of films (different genres, different nationalities, different periods, etc.); good delegation of different tasks (such as research on film history/trivia/background, etc. And this is if you're having just a film club to watch/critique. If you're going into actually trying to _make_ films (some amateur film clubs do), there are a whole lot of new things to consider.

So -- what sort of film club are we talking about here?

There's also the aspect of amateur, small filmmaker and independent films to consider, some of which are absolute crap, some of which are amazingly good.


----------



## Marky Lazer

*Re: fILM cLUB*

I'd say show good movies and have interesting discussions about those movies would do the trick. I can't think of anything else... 
Maybe invite some hot Hollywood actors and actresses to your club


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: fILM cLUB*

I kind of try and keep the film club here going and (for me at least) it's all a question of balance. I agree with the previous statements about discussion (polite, informed etc.) but the actual running of it can be a bit difficult. You have to try and find a balance between creating the right forum for discussion without interfering too much. Also, some folk have a tendancy to nominate a favourite film of theirs without considering how useful it would be to the others when it comes to discussion. This is where a set of guidelines comes in handy.

Again, it's all about trying to nudge it along with minimal interference.

The most important thing about a film club is that it has to have members....be too authoritarian and you may find yourself with too many empty seats.....not enough organisation and you may find yourself (and the other members) watching a movie that nobody really has anything to say about.

Whether I succeed or not at running the club here is for others to judge. I only do the best that I can


----------



## Marky Lazer

*Re: fILM cLUB*

I also think that the person who is 'the boss' should come up with statements about the movie to discuss. It hardly ever happens that someone comes up with something of their own. These statements should be interesting as well. Not something like "Brad Pitt's performance sucked royal ass" but statements that go a bit deeper.


----------



## Jack

*Re: June Suggestions*

Leon by Luc Besson

*Ravenus edit:*
Whoops, June poll already over. Check the discussions here


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: fILM cLUB*



> I also think that the person who is 'the boss' should come up with statements about the movie to discuss. It hardly ever happens that someone comes up with something of their own. These statements should be interesting as well. Not something like "Brad Pitt's performance sucked royal ass" but statements that go a bit deeper.


 
I think what you are saying is true of all members and not just 'the boss'. As far as I'm concerned debate is a two way street.


----------



## Foxbat

*July Suggestions*

Time to put on those thinking caps and figure out nominations for July. The usual poll will be run nearer the time


----------



## philoSCIFI

*Re: July Suggestions*

I didn't see a suggestions thread for this month or Sept. But whichever month we're on my suggestions are:

Galaxy Quest
Goonies
Donnie Darko
Metropolis (1927)
Empire of the Sun
Snakes on a Plane
Mirrormask
Superman Returns

I'm kind of new here. So, if I'm in the wrong thread/area/etc. feel free to do your magic.


----------



## ravenus

*Re: July Suggestions*

Hey yeah, *Superman Returns* might be a good idea, I'm sure people have differing opinions on the film.


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: July Suggestions*

Due to lack of interest, The Film Club is, as they say nowadays, 'on gardening leave' .

Right now, with the major expansion that has gone on around here, we are playing things by ear. If an interest is shown by enough people sometime in the future, the Film Club may return. 

And a warm welcome to you philoSCIFI. I hope you enjoy your stay at Chronicles.


----------



## philoSCIFI

*Re: July Suggestions*

Awww, that's unfortunate. I'm sure there will be interest in the Film Club in the future, if not in the near future... soon enough.  In the mean time, is it still cool to list a bunch of movies in this thread... until something pops up of course? *should probably head to the specific film threads*  

Thanks Foxbat, appreciate it.  And I already am...


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: July Suggestions*

Hopefully the increase in membership with the recent merger might spark a bit of interest and we can resurrect the Film Club again. In saying that, it had pretty good run of a couple of years. Everything has its sell by date but I think two years is pretty good. 

By all means feel free to use this thread but I think you might get more folk reading it in the film or general media forums. Be sure to read the guidelines before you post (we are still in a period of transition with the recent Ascifi merger so things are still a wee bit untidy).

Either way, have fun


----------



## violentshadows

*Re: July Suggestions*

I am new as well, I think the film club should be brought back and I hope it is, I think its a good idea. 

I have some good nominations for when it may happen


----------



## mistera

*Re: July Suggestions*

I'm with violentshadows - as a newbie, I'd be interested in a resurrection of this film club idea ("She's alive!"...)

I used to be part of an actual (as opposed to virtual) film club at my old place of work. We went to the cinema once a week & weren't restricted to SF films. I was an active member (& eventually film selector), so I was sad that it lapsed about the same time I left the company. An online version, where I can discuss my favourite genre of movies would be very interesting.


----------



## pie'oh'pah

*Re: July Suggestions*

As a new member I was disappointed to find the film club off on their hols. If they ever return I would love to join in the discussions and my head is just bursting with ideas and opinions lol.


----------



## Foxbat

*Film Club Revival????*

Some people have expressed an interest in the defunct Film Club so this is an update on the situation.

There's a chance that the film club might return some time in the future. it started off well initially but then died a death as folk stopped participating. I basically brought it to a halt when, one month, there were no nominations. I'm currently mulling over the idea of bringing it back (unless somebody else wants to take it on) but I need to be sure that there is going to be enough interest in the subject. 

I'd appreciate if folk could let me know how they feel about this (just post a reply in this thread). 

Are there enough people interested to make it worthwhile? I think around about ten people would probably make it viable.

Is there a better way that it could be run? I'm no expert in running these things so I'm open to suggestions. 

Is there anybody else willing to take this on? I'll step aside if there is (although I'll be happy to provide sticking/unsticking of threads as required if the person taking it on is not a moderator here).

If it does return I'm wondering if it would be better run on a two-monthly rather than monthly basis (giving people twice as long to watch and discuss the nominated movie).

Anyway....that's the situation. Ideas etc.  all greatly appreciated


----------



## Dave

*Re: Film Club Revival????*

Could you explain how it works again? It's probably here somewhere so I'm being lazy, but I wasn't around here at Chronicles when it ran, I was part of ASciFi. There are probably others like me and new members since then that could be interested.


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: Film Club Revival????*

Originally, we had a thread where you could nominate a film. After about a week or so, I ran a poll where folk could vote on what they would watch and then we started a new discussion thread on that film.

It ran on a monthly basis but I think that was probably too frequent - after all, people often had to get hold of and then watch the nominated movie in order that they could then participate in the discussion.

I think it's also worth mentioning that people need to nominate films they feel merit discussion. There's really no point in picking a movie (no matter how good) that doesn't leave any room for debate.

Probably the best thing to do would be to have a look at some of the older threads just to see how it all worked. Perhaps I should say _how it all didn't_ _work _as it ended up defunct.

Anyway, I hope that helps clarify the structure


----------



## ravenus

*Re: Film Club Revival????*

I'd be interested. Again I'd prefer discussion of themes / sub-genres rather than individual titles, a lot of which boils down to just people saying "I liked so-and-so scene".


----------



## j d worthington

*Re: Film Club Revival????*

That, however, may be just the way things go with such discussions. Look at the various books or stories people have discussed. Unless it's someone who is really into meaty discussions, they tend to keep it to that sort of comment....


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: Film Club Revival????*

I think you both hit on valid points.  It results in folk pulling in different directions - some wishing to discuss meatier topics and themes, whilst others wanted only to talk about their favourite film scenes. 

Unfortunately, I can't see a way around this dilemma without alienating one side or the other. I'm sure this problem led to folk bcoming bored/disillusioned the last time and, ultimately, the demise of the film club. Perhaps we need to thrash out just exactly where we are going with is *if* the film club is relaunched.


----------



## Dave

*Re: Film Club Revival????*

My wife is in a book club. They have an A4 sheet of topics/questions they are meant to discuss about the book when they meet together. It seems a bit formal, and restrictive, and sometimes they discard the idea when they actually do meet, but if you did that for each film then there would at least be a starting point for the discussion. It would define the "meatier topics and themes" and the "favourite film scenes" so no one would be able to say that they didn't realise that was the way the discussion would lead.


----------



## tangaloomababe

*Re: Film Club Revival????*

Its sounds like a good idea.  Are we talking new or old films, or even a bit of both.I think a couple of months is a good idea, giving people plenty of time to locate a copy and then find time to watch it.
You could have both deep and meaningful discussion along with lighter elements.


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: Film Club Revival????*

Sounds like a plan Dave. Unfortunately I'm not the most perceptive at noticing themes, symbolisms etc. I wonder if it would be possible to draw up a kind of generic structure for the Film Club as whole rather than an individual set of questions for each film? Perhaps not. Must think on this

Certainly, even if the plan was eventually discarded during the debate, it would still offer some kind of starting point for discussion. 



> Its sounds like a good idea. Are we talking new or old films, or even a bit of both.I think a couple of months is a good idea, giving people plenty of time to locate a copy and then find time to watch it.
> You could have both deep and meaningful discussion along with lighter elements.


 
As far as I'm concerned...old....new...doesn't really matter. All that really matters is that the films we choose have something worth discussing in them...otherwise the whole thing becomes a bit pointless


----------



## j d worthington

*Re: Film Club Revival????*

Well... it might be a bit klutzy, but you _could _start threads for each type of discussion, and see which one actually flies. After a couple of months or so, if one predominates over the other, let the one that isn't doing that well die. I'd suggest marking it to read first post, and noting which type of thread it is, so people have a chance of going to the type of discussion they want to begin with.

I'm not sure I particularly like the formality of a questionnaire, myself. I like a more freewheeling approach, I'll admit... but to get a meatier discussion out of most people, you may require such an approach... I'm just not sure whether that's true or not.

And I agree: new or old; I'd prefer a broad spectrum rather than keeping it to any period or genre, necessarily. Even within genre bounds, though, if it's open for the entire history of cinema, you should have a lot to choose from.


----------



## Addy

*Re: Film Club Revival????*

Count me in. I'm all for it. If you guys want to get the book club back up again, I'm in for that too.


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: Film Club Revival????*



> I'm not sure I particularly like the formality of a questionnaire, myself. I like a more freewheeling approach, I'll admit... but to get a meatier discussion out of most people, you may require such an approach... I'm just not sure whether that's true or not.


 
I'm more inclined myself towards a freewheeling way of things but there must be a reason why the film club failed previously (could just be a really bad chairperson of course)

If it starts again, I want to try and do everything to ensure its longevity. If that means change in some way then so be it.


----------



## kcs_hiker

*Re: Film Club Revival????*



Addy said:


> Count me in. I'm all for it. If you guys want to get the book club back up again, I'm in for that too.


 
I'm up for both as well.

I love discussion groups, but never know how to start...


----------



## Bant Warick

*Re: Film Club Revival????*

I'm up for the film club. Very choosy over my books but very open minded about films, so quite like the idea of people choosing films for me to watch to broaden my horizons


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: Film Club Revival????*

This thread has been open for a wee while now and, so far, I count seven folk interested. I don't think this is enough to ensure any sort of longevity (there are always some that drop out) so I think the Film Club will have to stay on the backburner for now. Doesn't mean we can't test the water again sometime in the future.


----------



## star_song

*Re: Film Club Revival????*

if the film club ever starts again, i definately be interested. hopefully a few more will join in because i love films and expanding my horizons with them. if it helps in terms of discussion you could leave a list of things to think about before the movie to give ideas of what to discuss afterwards. i usually talk about all aspects of a movie when i watch it: fave scenes, cinematography, themes, plot, similarities to other directors. it all boils down to, however, what i liked or didnt like about it. im not sure how successful that idea would be, but just a suggestion


----------



## j d worthington

*Re: Film Club Revival????*

Well, on that front, you can always start a thread about a film you like (as UncleJack has been doing, for instance), and see who chimes in. It won't have the formality of a "film club", but you can nonetheless start some interesting discussions....


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: Film Club Revival????*



j. d. worthington said:


> Well, on that front, you can always start a thread about a film you like (as UncleJack has been doing, for instance), and see who chimes in. It won't have the formality of a "film club", but you can nonetheless start some interesting discussions....


I think that's a  good idea. You never know, something  might evolve from it


----------



## j d worthington

*Re: Film Club Revival????*



Foxbat said:


> I think that's a good idea. You never know, something might evolve from it


 
Danke. Besides... I just enjoy getting involved in such conversations.... Sneaky little cuss, ain't I?


----------



## sunnye

*Re: Having a break*

good luck to you!


----------



## GrantG

*Where's the February Film?*

While we're at it, where is the January Film? Maybe I'm missing it or something. I'll admit I kind of just posted this rather than looking too hard.

Also, why doesn't 2001: A Space Odyssey have a dedicated sub-forum? It's only, like, the greatest movie ever made, dude.


----------



## Rodders

*Re: Where's the February Film?*

I haven't seen anything on the film club either. I would've thought that this would have been a very popular subject. 

I suspect that AE35Unit would agree on the 2001 sub-forum too.


----------



## j d worthington

*Re: Where's the February Film?*

The Film Club has been defunct for some time. As with a Book Club to discuss a choice made, there is always a lot of enthusiasm about getting such going, but once it is set up, almost no participation, which then dwindles quickly to absolutely none.

As a result, it has long been decided to simply let it die, as revivals (which have been tried now and again) simply have the same result.


----------



## Rodders

*Re: Where's the February Film?*

Now that you mention it, i've noticed the same with the Book club too. 

Shame


----------



## j d worthington

*Re: Where's the February Film?*

Agreed....


----------



## Rodders

*Is there not interest in the Film Club?*

The title says it all really. I'd have thought that the film club would have been a hot bed of discussion about some of the older much loved SF films, yet no one posts there anymore. Is the film club dead? Surely there are some older films that you'd like to discuss or share?


----------



## j d worthington

Re: the title -- short answer: no, there isn't.

I don't mean that to sound as flippant as it comes across, but it just seems to be the case. As with the Book Club, this is one of those areas in which your question periodically arises, there's a brief flurry of activity, and it quickly dies down. Until someone else raises the question, and then there's a brief flurry of... etc.

I fear that few people have either the time or the willingness to commit to such an activity these days, so they (unfortunately) just don't prove viable.

However, I'd be happy to be proven wrong....


----------



## Rodders

Thanks for the reply J.D. it's a bit disappointing to say the least. You've probably noticed already, i like to talk about some of the older films and TV shows. I don't know anyone else that's into SF so this is my first real opportunity. Altogether now. Aaaarrrhhh


----------



## Dave

I would have thought the film club might be easier to organise than the book club though - the point being that you don't need to go out and buy the book, just choose an old film that is going to be on an obscure TV channel soon! And you don't have to invest days/weeks reading something you may not like - one and a half hours would be average. Why not start with something most people will already have on DVD or VHS?


----------



## Rodders

Yes, i've tried to invite discussion a couple of times with films like Logans Run and Silent running. It just seems that everyone is more interested in the newer stuff. I'll see how it goes.


----------



## Dave

Well, I don't own either of those. I've seen them many times, but don't know them well enough to start some philosophical discussion. There are existing threads on them that I have contributed to. I got the impression, somehow, that you were thinking more of 1950's B movies. I don't own many of them either - I think I have Forbidden Planet somewhere.

The majority of our membership are young. I would put the interest in newer stuff down to that. Not to say we can't have some more detailed discussion on the themes and influences of those though. I'm all for that, rather than the _"that was way cool!"_ kind of posts.

Another thing, I've already made 11,921 posts, mostly in film and TV. On some subjects I think I've exhausted what I have to say.


----------



## Shadow Trooper

It might not be that people are more interested in the new films over old, it may just be that because a film is relatively new more people are likely to have seen it and therefore feel able to comment.

When you mentioned Silent Running in a thread I ended up watching the film on YouTube! I am assuming that many out there may not have had the time that I had to spare LOL.

I find many members give a bit of a review of a film they watched on the 'Whats the last film you saw' thread. Guess you could comment about a re-watched classic there


----------



## Foxbat

A short history of the film club. 

I used to carry the responsibilty of organising the voting, nominations etc.

It started off with a few enthusiastic members. We had some interesting discussions but, slowly, it petered out. The final straw for me was that, one month, despite a movie being nominated and voted for, there was absloutely no input. I decided that the time had come to call a halt. 

You have to be philosophical about these things and it had just come to the end of its natural life. 

A couple of years ago, I probed the possibility of resurrecting the club but there was just not enough interest to make it worthwhile. I believe that things have not changed and that there would still not be enough interest in such a venture. However, if anybody feels they wish to take on the task of resurrecting the film club, the best thing to do would be to contact Brian and discuss it with him.


----------



## Rodders

I'm surprised to be honest. I thought that it'd be a great conversation point what with everyone adding their bit on the same film. Wouldh've been interesting to see other peoples view points.


----------



## j d worthington

Rodders, I'm with you on that impression; but, having been a member of such clubs (both book and film) before, this tends to be the usual run of things: initial enthusiasm, mild but interesting input, and a gradual fading of interest until something is picked but no comment whatsoever is forthcoming. It is, I fear, a sign of the times that people really can't retain an interest in anything like this for very long, but simply drift off into other areas.

As said before, though, I'll be more than happy to be proven wrong....


----------

